# roast beef for large numbers



## cheshirecat (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi, Has anyone perfected the best method of cooking roast beef for large functions and the best way to carve the beef in order to get the right portions and pre flatting for reheating?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

[h4] Slice to order use machine. I have never seen a quality beef sliced ahead, it just don't work no matter what. 1 guy slices other guy puts on plates.We have done thousands like this. Cook med rareish, you can always make more well by just dipping in hot Au Jus.. Hold in heating box behind you take out OVEN at least 1/2 HOUR a head and let REST(less shrinkage and lose of juices). Prime Rib same way.For volume, Machines Rule I don't care what anyone tells you. Do not pre-plate or reheat if you want quality[/h4]


----------



## cheshirecat (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Ed,

Thanks for your comments on roast beef for large functions. I agree with you, the only thing is I find it hard to get the portions out of the beef whilst it is still hot from the oven. I have pre cooked it the day before and trimmed all the fat and any muscle grizzle off, portioned it on flats,  put a small amount of water on the flat, covered with clingfilm, then foil, heated it up very gently about one hour before service then 15 minutes before taken out by srvice staff, drained off and a little jus with red wine poured onto the beef and served with Yorkshire puddings on the flat. It has turned out pretty good, but for a carvery I have carved it hot after resting it in the oven and it  tastes even better!  But the problem with a large function is when you need to serve everyone at once, speed is of essence and all the waitresses/waiters have to take the flats out at the same time.

Thanks once again for your kind comments, very much appreciated, if you have any further thoughts, please let me know,

Bob.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

For beef I pre-cost the item . Example I estimate on roast sirloin or top rounds 1/2 pound as is weight after trim and cooking is cooked portion . Therefore  a 20 Pound roast  At 3.50 Pound 20 x 3.50=$70.00  divided by estimated portion yield of 20 means each portion cost me $3.50. For prime rib  it almost works the same but naturally the cost of an  as is rib is higher. I try to get 18 to 20 out of a rib depending on size of eye and weight. 
Turkey and chicken I figure 1 pound raw is one cooked portion. These ratios have worked for me in many places for years. Hope this helps a bit. When you are doing quantity I don't know how you are setting up your line but I still say MACHINE SLICE.If meat is let to set and rest  after coming from oven it will slice easy.


----------



## cheshirecat (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Ed,

Thanks for your comments on portion control, keep in touch.

Best wishes, Bob


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

That's why you always see Carvers at the end of a buffet line, there is no way to bring Roast Beef back up without over cooking and loosing juices. I love seeing a nice baron of beef at the end of a line, we cook and carve 23 to 25 lb top rounds weekly on our line......Good luck ..Chef Bill


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Top Sirloin Butt also works well for mass roast beef cooking. Once the cap is removed and when roasted to medium rare they hold well and slice up pretty nicely.  For a lunch service you could get about 10-15 orders per roast.The caps can be utilized for hors d oeuvres or as "London Broil."


----------



## cheshirecat (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for your input, appreciated very much.

Best wishes, Cheshirecat


----------

